# It's Neofinetia time!



## SlipperFan (Jun 16, 2014)

The names, as they appear on the tags. I don't know what is correct and what is not:

Kouyou




Yodo no matsu




Shutennou - Red Emperor




Shutenou




Shojyo




shutennou - Red Emperor




Higashidemiyako




Mayazaki Pink




Kin Rou Kaku




Kin Rou Kaku




Gojyo fukurin




Neofinetia falcata


----------



## Ruth (Jun 16, 2014)

All are so nice! !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 16, 2014)

Dot, the first photo, the plant with the deep pink flowers is the Kouyou I gave you and not Shutennou. I don't know what the white one is which you have labeled as Kouyou. I think you have also mixed up the names for the one labeled Gojyo Fukurin. Gojyo Fukurin leaves have a bright yellow stripe and white flowers. The correct name for "Higashidenlyaku" is Higashidemiyako. Aside from all that, they all look very nice, happy and healthy! I wish I could smell them from my house!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 16, 2014)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hera (Jun 16, 2014)

Wonderful blooming! You have a very nice collection.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jun 16, 2014)

Oo! Too beautiful. I will have to invest in some for next summer when I'm home to enjoy them.


----------



## eaborne (Jun 16, 2014)

What a collection!


----------



## abax (Jun 17, 2014)

Gorgeous, Dot! Beautifully grown and I'd imagine you spend a bit of time
each day just sniffing. Do they all smell alike or are the fragrances different
for individual plants?


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 17, 2014)

what a wonderful collection


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 17, 2014)

Grear stuff Dot! I find your second plant interesting, growth and flower


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 17, 2014)

Are these grown in a greenhouse? Mine are just starting to spike.


----------



## Lmpgs (Jun 17, 2014)

Beauties!! Lovely!! 

Unfortunately in Europe we cannot find neofinetia sellers.


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 17, 2014)

Very nice plants! The first pic looks a lot like Kouyou.


----------



## Paphman910 (Jun 17, 2014)

Wow! So impressive! Too bad I can't grow them!


----------



## Clark (Jun 17, 2014)

Beautiful collection.
Mine are not spiking yet.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 17, 2014)

Lanmark said:


> Dot, the first photo, the plant with the deep pink flowers is the Kouyou I gave you and not Shutennou. I don't know what the white one is which you have labeled as Kouyou. I think you have also mixed up the names for the one labeled Gojyo Fukurin. Gojyo Fukurin leaves have a bright yellow stripe and white flowers. The correct name for "Higashidenlyaku" is Higashidemiyako. Aside from all that, they all look very nice, happy and healthy! I wish I could smell them from my house!


Mark, many of these are from you -- I'm happy I've been able to keep them growing and blooming. Thank you!

I didn't have time today to check the pictures against the tags. When I made the photos, I made a list. I thought I matched the list with the plants, but I could easily have gotten the sequence mixed up. Hopefully, tomorrow I can check things out.


abax said:


> Gorgeous, Dot! Beautifully grown and I'd imagine you spend a bit of time each day just sniffing. Do they all smell alike or are the fragrances different for individual plants?


Fragrances are similar, but each one has its own.


Linus_Cello said:


> Are these grown in a greenhouse? Mine are just starting to spike.


Yes -- they are growing in my greenhouse.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 18, 2014)

Nice collection Dot!


----------



## Heather (Jun 18, 2014)

Mine are also just starting but yours are gorgeous as always, Dot!


----------



## Trithor (Jun 18, 2014)

Impressive and well grown collection!


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 18, 2014)

Double post


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 18, 2014)

cnycharles said:


> Higashidenlyaku



Gesundheit! (Say that five times quickly)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 18, 2014)

Mark is correct -- I really messed up the names. I think they are correct now, plus I added one that I somehow left out -- which might explain somewhat why my list didn't match the photos. But I also had some with incorrect names.


----------



## limuhead (Jun 19, 2014)

Those are all very nice. I bought a few last year from a Japanese guy who lives in California now. One just opened today with light green sepals and petals, really neat. The other has white sepals and petals and a green lip, should open in a few days. I was thinking maybe a seed pod or two might be in order. I have names for them somewhere, the labels are in Japanese and yes, they were VERY expensive...


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm so glad you are having success with these, Dot. I should have given you more of them. :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 19, 2014)

Lanmark said:


> I'm so glad you are having success with these, Dot. I should have given you more of them. :clap:



Thanks, Mark. I'll take more Neos anytime! They seem to like my greenhouse conditions.


----------



## Secundino (Jun 20, 2014)

Excellent! But why am I feeling so envy-green??


----------



## eaborne (Jun 20, 2014)

I really need to get one of those Kouyou and variegated leaf types!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 21, 2014)

I see that Orchids Limited are offering a bunch of Neos -- and they changed their potting mix:

"I also want to note that we have now changed our potting methods on most of our Neofinetia. We now pot in plastic pots with a mixture of Orchiata bark, Growstone and charcoal. This decision was made for two reasons. The first is that the potting mix will last longer than one year, which helps us out with labor. The second reason is that the plants grow over winter better, as our winters are dry and the sphagnum tended to pull moisture out of the plants. In addition, the repotting is much faster. With that being said, I know many of you enjoy the traditional moss mound. When you order, if you would prefer the moss mound, please request so in the shipping instructions field and we will mound them before shipping."
https://www.orchidweb.com/category/japanese-orchids.html


----------



## ZWUM (Jun 22, 2014)

Wow very nice! Do you change the amount if light they get from winter to summer or do you maintain a similar light level? The few different varieties that I have are really putting out new roots and basal growths but I haven't noticed any spikes yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 22, 2014)

ZWUM said:


> Wow very nice! Do you change the amount if light they get from winter to summer or do you maintain a similar light level? The few different varieties that I have are really putting out new roots and basal growths but I haven't noticed any spikes yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Mother nature takes care of that for me. They are on the south end of my greenhouse so they gets maximum light in the winter when the leaves are off the huge maple tree that shades them until about 1:00 pm in the summer. But of course, days are shorter in the winter and the sun is lower.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jun 27, 2014)

Dot, really sweet. Nicely grown

My 'Yodo no matsu' has flowers and growth very similar to yours, but is a 'reluctant bloomer', congrats on getting so many flowers. This year I only got one spray of flowers, and was happy I got that much. Yours are very well grown. Thanks for posting.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 28, 2014)

It is interesting. Some of these are blooming for the first time. And I have others that haven't bloomed yet. I guess they will when they are ready.


----------



## iwillard (Jun 29, 2014)

Oh,my! 

They look gorgeous,Dot.:drool:

Are they growing in cc fiber only?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 29, 2014)

iwillard said:


> Oh,my!
> 
> They look gorgeous,Dot.:drool:
> 
> Are they growing in cc fiber only?


Yes -- in clay pots.


----------



## Alec (Jun 30, 2014)

Just lovely.
What compost are they in?

Alec


----------



## iwillard (Jun 30, 2014)

Thank you Dot !

Mine are growing like weeds but no blooms yet,they are mounted on cork slabs. Perhaps it's time to consider alternative,I may shamelessly copy your way of growing them properly.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 1, 2014)

Alec said:


> Just lovely.
> What compost are they in?
> 
> Alec



Coconut fiber -- the stringy stuff.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 5, 2014)

I added one more photo to my initial post in this thread. This is a floriferous and very fragrant plain white -- fukurin?


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 5, 2014)

Impressive display!


----------



## Lanmark (Jul 5, 2014)

SlipperFan said:


> I added one more photo to my initial post in this thread. This is a floriferous and very fragrant plain white -- fukurin?



Furan or Fukiran. Fukurin is a term reserved for marginal stripe varieties. I'm wondering if I might have given you an Amami Island form of Furan and this is it (???)


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 6, 2014)

Lanmark said:


> Furan or Fukiran. Fukurin is a term reserved for marginal stripe varieties. I'm wondering if I might have given you an Amami Island form of Furan and this is it (???)


Unless one of the ones that hasn't bloomed yet. But this one was purchased from Ron C. of Taylor Orchids. When I purchased it, he said, "This is a good one." He was right, I think. It's a fast grower and with lots of blooms.


----------



## Lanmark (Jul 8, 2014)

SlipperFan said:


> Unless one of the ones that hasn't bloomed yet. But this one was purchased from Ron C. of Taylor Orchids. When I purchased it, he said, "This is a good one." He was right, I think. It's a fast grower and with lots of blooms.



Amami Island plants are generally larger with longer leaves and larger-than-normal flowers. I can't recall if I gave you one or not. Most likely then this is just a nice vigorous clone of a standard white Neo. Any Neo which grows and blooms readily and profusely is indeed a good thing to have!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 8, 2014)

I'll check the tags, but I don't think so. But I'm really happy with the ones I have, Mark!


----------

